# Willow (1988) - Trivia Quiz



## Sorceress Willow (Dec 20, 2001)

*Movie Quiz*

This is a quiz I made up of trivial facts from the movie. I thought it would be fun to see who knew the answers. points for it will be given accordingly. here it is:

1)What is a Daikini?

2)What is a Nelwyn?

3)Where is it that Willow and the Nelwyns go to find a Daikini?

4)What is a bobbin?

5)What is the name of the evil queen?

6)What does Willow hate?

7)Where does Willow find Elora Danen?

8)Who takes Elora Danen out of the river?(name please.)

9)What is the name of the midwife that saved Elora Danen?

10)What is the name of the castle Airk is sworn to?

11)What is the name of Willow's son?

12)What do the bones tell the High Aldwin?

13)What does Kiaya give Willow before his journey?

14)What does Madmartigan say to Airk that comes true?

15) What are the names of the two main Brownies?

16)What words do the brownies say two different times in the movie?

17)What does "the dust of Broken hearts" do?

18) When Rool is hit with the fairy dust who does he think he is in love with?

19)What magical objects are given to Willow in the movie?

20)What word does Wilow say as a spell to use on the first troll?

21) What is a trivial thing next to love?

22) How do Willow and Madmartigan get away from Sorsha after Madmartigan has been hit with the fairy dust?

23)Who stays with Willow to wait for another Daikini?

24)True or false? Willow kills the evil sorceress.

25) What new magic trick does Willow show the Nelwyns when he gets back to the Nelwyn village?


----------



## DarkCity545 (Dec 21, 2001)

*ANSWERS TO MOVIE QUIZ*

1) Giants to the Newlyn
2) Willow is a Newlyn-little people--not politically correct midgets
3) At the Daikini crossroads
4) Children, babies
5) Bavmorda
6) Trolls
7) At the river in his villiage
8) Kiaya
9) Ethna
10) Galladoorn
11) Ranon
12) Nothing
13) Her hair (pony tail)
14) That he will win the war
15) Franjean and Rool
16) "We are here, you are rescued"
17) It makes you fall in love
18) A cat
19) Acorns and Cherlindrea's magic wand
20) Bellalock
21) Death
22) They slide down the mountain on a sheild
23) Meegosh
24) False
25) He turns an apple into a bird

    Hows this Sorceress Willow?


----------



## Sorceress Willow (Jan 18, 2002)

wow you do know the movie! all but one is right. 

number 14 is wrong. 

The answer is that he will outlive Airk.

Anyway I'll tally up the points and show you the score you got. kay.


----------



## DarkCity545 (Jan 19, 2002)

i got one wrong!

awwwwwwwwwwwh!!!!


----------



## Sorceress Willow (Jan 24, 2002)

You got 159 out of 174 points. Of course there is the hidden bonusses that would have added 7 more points but you didn't put those in so I used the regular 174 points. SO you have 110% on the quiz. an A +. Excellent!!! Great Job!!!


----------



## DarkCity545 (Jan 25, 2002)

what hidden bonus?????????????


----------



## Sorceress Willow (Jan 30, 2002)

Oh hmm like another thing Willow gets that is magical in the movie is the spell book at the end. and that franjean and rool say another sentance twice in the the movie that you have to catch.


----------



## Sorceress Willow (Mar 18, 2002)

Did you catch it?


----------



## Starbeast (May 9, 2011)

This is one of the best Ron Howard films ever made, fantastic fantasy movie!


----------

